# بتدور علي عنواين شركات ملاحة تراسلها ؟



## hisham_mounirian (12 يناير 2012)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
كنت بدور علي شركات ملاحة للعمل وبالصدفة لقيت موقع رائع جدا 
صاحب الموقع كاتب اسماء شركات الملاحة وطريقة الأتصال بيهم 
ومعرفة الوظائف الخالية 
الموقع بة اكثر من 250 شركة ملاحة من اوروبا وافريقيا واسيا

اسم الموقع 
http://aladdin.st/links/job.html


ملحوظة مهمة : هتلاقي اسماء الشركات شمال الجدول وعلي اليمين طريقة ارسال السي في

كل الشكر لصاحب الموقع علي مجهودة الرائع 
علاء الدين​


----------



## eng mohamed gamal (17 يناير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## hassanake (21 يناير 2012)

*شكرا*​


----------



## mrabdo (30 يوليو 2016)

شكرا​


----------

